# Fretboard too light colored.



## plumber666 (Nov 25, 2007)

My Vee's finally 99.99% finished. I'm very happy with the build, was a lot of fun and a lot of work. But I'm sittin' here looking at it in all its white and chrome glory and wishing the fretboard was darker. 

Anybody ever stain a fretboard super dark? And if you did, what happened to the shark fin inlays? Did they stain too? 

Just wondering.........


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I haven't stained before but I am sure you could. Don't know if the inlays would stain or not until you do it ... ya I am a real help... but if your not happy and it's your guitar....


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd say it would all depend on how your finger board is finished. If it's raw wood or even lightly oiled, staining it darker should be no problem. The inlays and frets shouldn't absorb the colour either. 
However, if it's poly'd or lacquer'd you're pretty much done for unless you're willing to strip it or sand it all off first.

I hear what you're saying though. I've got one strat with an ebony finger board and I love the look of it.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

its a rosewood or ebony board right?
if so, you can rub in some boiled linseed oil- itll darken the wood, it hardens, and is pretty permanent.
or you can use tru-oil on it
not a great pic, but i used tru-oil on this fretboard to darken it-









just applied the oil, then after an hour or two i used 0000 steel wool on it- you cant really see or feel the oil on the board, it soaks in a bit before it hardens. works great.
boiled linseed oil works just the same.
oiled linseed oil is available at canadian tire, walmart etc-
tru-oil at gun shops etc-


----------



## plumber666 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yeah, it's rosewood or ebony, not sure which. I'll try the linseed oil thing. The guitar's bright white and I'm sure the contrast with a darker fretboard will look sweet.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

check this stuff out 
http://www.lmii.com/CartTwo/thirdproducts.asp?CategoryName=Dyes&NameProdHeader=Fingerboard+Dye 

if its not dark enough its probably a rosewood fingerboard but im sure this stuff would darken it right up.


----------

